
Ask HN: Would you rather have product working alongside devo or sales/support? - jc_811
If you had 2 separate physical offices and had to choose whether your product team would work alongside the engineers (in one office) or work alongside the customer facing roles (sales,support, etc in the other office) which would you choose and why? The product team would have to work remotely with the team whose office they are not in.
======
mrits
As a dev I'd want product the other side of the world. As a product manager
I'd want to be in the same building as dev.

------
davismwfl
IMO there isn't one right answer. But, if I had to choose just as you laid
out, for a new organization/product I'd put product and engineering in one
office, for a more mature product/organization I'd put support with the
product team and leave devs separate.

